# Briar creek!



## doedy5 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey y'all!! Go look at my hunting club website! It's an awesome club... I never miss a chance to go hang out with the Briar Creek "family." Take some time to look around the website and some time to come look at the club! You don't know what you're missing! PM me or call Quint Rabun at 706-564-1363. We can answer all your questions!!  Thanks!!!

http://www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com/

Here are a few facts:
Dues are $900
17,000 acres
10 miles of Briar Creek frontage (we lease both sides!!)
a club house, fish camp and camping areas
10+ ponds for fisherman and duck hunters! 
and so much more!!! 

Better act fast so you don't miss out!!!


----------



## southernhunting (Feb 1, 2011)

Were is briar creek at inGA


----------



## huntfourfun (Feb 2, 2011)

southernhunting said:


> Were is briar creek at inGA



If I'm not mistaken it is a Dog Hunting Club on the Savannah River in Screven County, outside Sylvania and not far from Tukcahoe WMA.

At least I know there is a large one out there called Briar Creek Hunt Club.


----------



## sasmojoe (Feb 2, 2011)

*brier creek*

It is not on the Savannah River nor close to Tuckahoe WMA. It is located between Keysville and Waynesboro.
It is a dog/still hunting club.


----------



## huntfourfun (Feb 2, 2011)

sasmojoe said:


> It is not on the Savannah River nor close to Tuckahoe WMA. It is located between Keysville and Waynesboro.
> It is a dog/still hunting club.



Thanks.......I was not sure if it was the same one.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's actually a Sportsmans club. or an everything club. Not just deer but, turkey, Duck, dove, quail, rabbit, hog, squirrel, fish, predator, camping, arrowhead hunting, socializing, EVERYTHING. We do dog hunt on Saturdays and wednesdays on one tract of land, and we have appox. 8,000+ of trophy managed land. This club literaly has it all Check it out.
Thanks y'all
Quint


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds real nice,how many members do y'all run the club with?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 2, 2011)

nickel back said:


> sounds real nice,how many members do y'all run the club with?



We currently run the club with 130 members but our ideal goal is 150! A lot of those members join just to hunt one season whether its deer, turkey, duck, rabbit, etc.


----------



## magnumman357 (Feb 2, 2011)

i didn't see anything about hogs. Are there any hogs there? i didn't think it was possible to have more than an acre or 2 of woods anywhere in georgia that wasn't covered in hogs?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 3, 2011)

we are starting to see hogs on our two eastern most tracts, the tracts closer to the savannah river. but we haven't seen any on our main tract or seen any sign up there yet. the hogs that are on the 2 other tracts don't really amount to much either.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Want to do a little research? here is some of the other post about Briar Creek.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=555074&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=316284&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=257310&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=284164&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=298379&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=226289&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=147420&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578360&highlight=briar+creek

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561141&highlight=briar+creek


----------



## holler tree (Feb 5, 2011)

great club yall !! this will be my 3rd season my family love it out there. going out there tonight to let the ol coon hounds run for a while.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 5, 2011)

y'all enjoy yourselves out there tonight tim. really wish I could go but i'm working....


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 5, 2011)

What are the rules on guests? Thanks!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 6, 2011)

a guest can come up to 3 times, for deer and turkey its $40 a guest. and fishing, small game hunting ect. its $10 a visit. if you need more info please ask. Thanks again!!!


----------



## doedy5 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you would like to take a look at the club, PM me and we can set up at time this month!!


----------



## doedy5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys!! This Sunday coming up, the 27th of February, we will be down at the club showing some people around. The more the merrier!! Message me for details or call Quint and 706-564-1363. We hope to see you there!


----------



## luvtohunt (Feb 23, 2011)

This will be my second year in the club. I enjoyed it last year and know it will get better this year as I learn more about it. It is definetly worth the money, I have paid more for a lot less in years past. Come on out and join us, it's great for the family, my wife and kids and myself camped several times down there last season. You will love it!!!!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 28, 2011)

I sure wish i lived closer.....From what i hear this is a true sportsmans club!!!!!

Example:You dont have to wait on goat season to be over to tree a coon.


----------



## holler tree (Feb 28, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> I sure wish i lived closer.....From what i hear this is a true sportsmans club!!!!!
> 
> Example:You dont have to wait on goat season to be over to tree a coon.



 one of the main reasons I joined.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys our website is down but you can still see it at www.briarcreek.weebly.com, 

We showed the club to several people this weekend and I believe all of them are joing. Thanks to all of you and it was very nice meeting y'll! Our membership is filling up quick guys so get in touch with me asap!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are still activly working on the website, and apparently its a long process, but I will have it updated by the time it comes back on-line. until then if you have any questions or would like to see the club shoot me a P.M. 

Thanks Y'all
1


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 15, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> What are the rules on guests? Thanks!




That has changed this year, a guest can come up to five times a year now.


----------



## doedy5 (Mar 28, 2011)

The website should be back up and running! Check it out and call Quint to come take a look at it!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well guys and gals we have had a great Start to turkey season.  We have had several birds take dirt naps. And we had some special Guest come down to the club, Including Tony Eury Jr, Josh Wise(driver of the #7car in the Nationwide Series, Barry Eury, and Robert Gee. We want to thank those guys for coming down and we want to thank all the members that helped out. Check out the photos and go check out our website for more. www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com. If you would like to be a part of this club that has opportunities like this please give me a call or shoot me a PM. Thanks Y'all


----------



## doedy5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey y'all. The website is back up and running again! Just to let everyone know, there are a few openings left but HURRY because the club is filling up fast! Thanks!! 

http://www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com/


----------

